# Beaver trap size



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

I've never trapped beaver, but have found a good place to try. I know 330 conibear is right, but what size leghold? The largest I currently have are some new Bridger #3. I don't want to use them if they are too small. If someone can shed a little light on this I would like to hear it. Thank you.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Personally, I think they are a tad small, but they'd work.


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

I have caught and held them in #3s but i always set for a front foot, It might be too small to try for rear feet.

mike


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks, I was thinking they might be on the small side, especially for rear foot. Which size would you recommend?


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Definately on the small size for a back foot catch. I use the MB 750's when going back feet or a #4 jump works well also you need a larger jaw spread for back feet catches. The #3 will work fine for front feet.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Birdhuntr1,

Your # 3 coilsprings, as indicated by the others, are not the perferred sized trap to harvest beaver. In the hands of a good trapper, they will produce beaver by targeting a front foot catch, when attached to a good drown wire setup into deep water.

My favorite foothold beaver trap is no longer produced, which is a #14 Victor jump trap. The next best beaver trap in my opinion would be a #44 Blake and Lamb double longspring, which also is not longer produced. Both traps have over a 7" jaw spread, which is needed to handle the large hind foot of a beaver.

There are good beaver traps being produced, but some are very expensive. For the money it might be a good idea to try some brand of 4 coil #4 coilspring traps as a good trade off for a reasonably priced beaver trap.

Good Luck!


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

Thank you all very much. I'll stay with the 330 were I can use them, and budget in some of those you have mentioned.


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

MB 750 or CDR 7.5. They are a bit pricey, but well worth it.

Joe


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm with Joe. They are both fantastic beaver traps. One tip, though- if you go with CDRs, get the setters. I can set three or four a day with my hands but that's about it. 

John


----------

